# Stuff from digging with E



## kanudigit? (Aug 22, 2008)

Try these again.. Christian Heurich beer, Washington D.C.


----------



## kanudigit? (Aug 22, 2008)

Connor and McQuaide blob, Philly


----------



## kanudigit? (Aug 22, 2008)

other side..


----------



## kanudigit? (Aug 22, 2008)

Fellows Hypophosphites


----------



## kanudigit? (Aug 22, 2008)

Swamp Rooooooot! This is so clean it looks like it never hit the ground.


----------



## kanudigit? (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice ink, a figgy syrup, and a cold cream that is an awsome green color. Has J. E. McBrady & Co. Chicago on the bottom. And the top has INSIDE threads, weird.


----------



## kanudigit? (Aug 22, 2008)

Threadless Ideal Ball with lid, this is a big jar, found 2 of them.


----------



## kanudigit? (Aug 22, 2008)

SunnyBrook soda pop, has raised peanuts all over it, bottom has Patented October 8, 1929.


----------



## kanudigit? (Aug 22, 2008)

Whiskey a go go


----------



## kanudigit? (Aug 22, 2008)

Giant bottles. I have big paws, and I can barely grip the one on the left with one hand. The 3 cent store bottle with the yard stick in it ain't no slouch either, neither is the Hilbers Dairy from Hackensack, NJ on the right. Other bottles we found are still soaking, will post those later.


----------



## kanudigit? (Aug 22, 2008)

Fight the power! (and the Frenches Mustards)


----------



## E (Aug 22, 2008)

Hey mon,

 Did you find that Sunny-Brook during our mud-march or on your return visit?  I think I remember you pulling it from the crick, but I had no idea at the time how flippin' cool it was = those peanuts are really groovie.  Don't let VaBottles whine that one away from ya (just kidding Jon).


----------



## kanudigit? (Aug 22, 2008)

It's the one you picked up, grunted at, and tossed aside like a one night stand you didn't want anyone to see you with, lol. I, having no shame, took her home to meet mom and dad.


----------



## kanudigit? (Aug 22, 2008)

And Jon can eat it, he should have went with, lol!


----------



## kanudigit? (Aug 22, 2008)

I was unawares, I couldn't find anything thru google. I know where it's from, and it has the hometown on the bottom, peanut capitol of the world, and E has taken a liking to it after tossing it (sucka!) so I'll probably give it to him since it's his old hometown.


----------



## GACDIG (Aug 22, 2008)

> SunnyBrook soda pop


 does look sweet. We dont see around here in NC. You guys are gettin some pretty nice bottles out there.


----------

